
Automated Voice Recognition Typewriter - mikelabatt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNSCL4YOd5E
======
amar-singh
Hi,

Till now I haven't heard anything like this. It will save lots of time as we
don't have check for errors and also writing speed will increase. This would
be a great innovation.

